

So you want to start a startup? Here's what you are missing - gregmuender
https://medium.com/life-learning/attention-wantpreneurs-heres-the-one-thing-you-are-missing-a46539213e96

======
jteusa
Totally agree. Building up my startup solo at the moment, but on the lookout
for a solid co founder.

